
Kryptos Sculpture: A New Clue in a Decades Old Mystery - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2020/01/29/climate/kryptos-sculpture-final-clue.html
======
elahieh
There is still no hint as to what the cryptographic system is, although the
new plaintext eliminates some more possibilities.

In 2005, the creator Jim Sanborn said [he'd] be "modifying systems and
developing my own which would make it virtually impossible for [Ed Scheidt,
CIA cryptographer] to decipher all of it". The question after that was always:
if he expects a CIA cryptography expert would not be able to solve it, why
should anyone else be able to?

